# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS2] Τσιπάρισμα PS2

## kazman

καλησπέρα σας παιδιά,
θα σας αναπτύξω στα γρήγορα το θέμα μου και θα περιμένω με αγωνία τις απαντήσεις σας!!
Εχω ένα PS2 fat το οποίο είχα αγοράσει πολύ παλιά αλλά είχε παροπλιστεί λόγω παιδιών. Τώρα που μεγάλωσε όμως ο γιος λέω να το επαναφέρω στη ζωή!
Θέλω να μου πείτε, όποιος γνωρίζει κάποιο μαγαζί στη Θεσσαλονίκη που να τσιπάρει τέτοια μοντέλα, αν ξέρετε πόσο θα κοστίσει;
Επίσης ρίχνοντας κάποιες ματιές σε διάφορα φόρουμ κατάλαβα ότι έχω μείνει πολύ πίσω στη τεχνολογία αυτή και είδα κάτι μόντες με σκληρούς δίσκους και κάτι άλλα με κάρτες μνήμης και με σι ντι. Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος και έχει όρεξη θα του ήμουν ευγνώμον αν αναπτύξει λίγο το θέμα.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!!

----------


## GeorgeSindos

καλησπερα φιλε. Παλαιοτερα τσιπαριζα ps2 αλλα τα πραγματα αλλαξανε και εχουμε φτασει στο ps4 που πλεον δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα. Αν σε ενδιαφερει να τσιπαρεις το ps2 πες μου το μοντελο.

----------


## fotinio

αδερφε δεν χρειαζεται να το τσιπαρεις πλεον γιατι τα μοντελα πριν το 2004 ειναι συμβατα με το προγραμμα freemcboot το οποιο το φορτωνεις στην memory και μετα μπορεις να παιζεις αντιγραφες,το δικο μου ετσι το εκανα καθως και πολλα αλλα,ενω μπορεις να παιζεις απο εξωτερικους σκληρους δισκους η στικακια.

----------


## TheKostis

> αδερφε δεν χρειαζεται να το τσιπαρεις πλεον γιατι τα μοντελα πριν το 2004 ειναι συμβατα με το προγραμμα freemcboot το οποιο το φορτωνεις στην memory και μετα μπορεις να παιζεις αντιγραφες,το δικο μου ετσι το εκανα καθως και πολλα αλλα,ενω μπορεις να παιζεις απο εξωτερικους σκληρους δισκους η στικακια.


+1 από εμένα!

----------

